# 

## froguz

,   .
       " "     .          ,         . 
,                 .    ?  
. 
..     ,  ,    .

----------


## Sky

> " "

   ?
..       ,   "  ".

----------


## froguz

-  .
          .
   ,                  .     " ".      ..
    .  .             ,   ,      .        .  
       ,    . ,    - ,      .   ,      .      ,       . 
  ,    .     
 ,    , ,       .

----------


## 23q

,       ! 
    ?

----------


## Sky

*23q*,   .

----------


## froguz

5220.

----------


## Sky

-.    -    .   .   ()      (,      ).     . ³   ,     .    -     http://fotos.ua/philips-saeco/manual...cus-black.html       .      .

----------


## froguz

> . ³   ,     .

  ,  ,     ? ,       ,       .  , ,   (     ),    .
   .
                ,        .        ( ),           .   

> -

       ?     ,     ?      . 
     ,    ,     ,    .      ,  ,        .
    .   .  ,       ,          ,     -    . 
          .

----------


## Sky

*froguz*,  -  "" - ("ĳ "     ,   - ).    ,    -   ĳ  (          Գ-)  

> 

        쳺. г   '    (  ,     ),   53  57 ( 58) .  

> ,  ,     ?

  ,      .   " "      (      ),  ,      (   ,  ,  ).  

> .

    ,  .

----------


## pierro

,   ,        .   :      ,           .  ,    -      .    /.    ,       3  - ,   .      3-4 .

----------

